# Liquor Label Ideas If you want 'em



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Awesome names, Dude, although I think I'll pass on the "Instant Death". I used to ferment, bottle and label wine at one time when I lived in North America. My masterpiece was Dandelion Wine using Dandelion heads collected on St. George's day, April 17. It was so good, and so potent, that was asked to provide that particular vintage at two Wedding ceremonies. 

Very imaginative names, good show.

Wolfman


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Wolf, thanks

I just finished the labels. They are pretty simple. I added a some pics, designs and names in different fonts. I did them in powerpoint so I could twist things around a bit. I ran out of color so the labels are black on ivory paper. 
Here is my final list:
Dragon Scales	Melon Liqueur	
Vixen Tongue	Malibu Mango
Unholy Water Bacardi Rum
Instant Death Baronoff Vodka
Blood of the Wicked Long Island Tea
Werewolf hair Careful side effects include howling at the moon
Zombie well Zombie I just added a Zombie pic
Tarantula Tequila I didn't do anything since the bottle has a tarantula
Boogeyman Whiskey Seagram 7
Pirate’s Breath Sour apple liqueur	
Evil Essence
Doppelganger Tonic Vanilla Vodka
Banshee Screams Crème de Cacao
Chupacabre Blood Banana Liqueur

I couldn't find any real great clip arts for Death Warmed Over but I am going to keep the name in my records. Salamander Slush sounded like it should be a frozen drink, so I decided to axe it this time. Hope this inspires someone -CC


http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10161


----------



## mere (Sep 28, 2003)

those are great! would love to see some action shots if you have any.
the banshee one is my favorite.

_You'll poke your eye out_


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=170&page=1 there are pics of the bottles. you can click to make them bigger. cc

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10161


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

Now I am making up drinks with creepy names. Remember I covered the labels of the drinks...lol. I am creating power point docs so I can tape them all over the wall. 
Example: 
Mummy Ball
1 Shot Mummy Oil (Amaretto but I am not listing Amaretto)
Fill glass with orange juice with ice and stir

Let me know if you want some examples and I will post some more.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10161


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

Demonic Tonic

Hush ,little baby ,don't say a word and never mind that noise you heard,it's just the beast under your bed, in your closet, in your head!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Those are really awesome CC!! If the Hubby and I get a bigger place soon next year I will HAVE to have a huge Halloween party and I will be sure and use some of those!

Thanks!

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## otherworldly (Sep 28, 2004)

Those are great - good job!

otherworldly

"You're off the edge of the map, mate. Here there be monsters."


----------



## boogiebarb (Oct 5, 2003)

CC, those labels are exquisite!!!!! Thanks for posting the link to that site. I was up waaaaaaaaaaaaay past my bedtime looking at everyone's pics. How FUN!!!!! Oh I wish I had more time..........I'm going to have to keep coming here even after Halloween so I can get these ideas rolling well before Halloween!!!!!!!

wahahaha!!!
boogiebarb


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

yeah those pics are also so great. I love looking at them because its one thing to hear the ideas but it just spawns more ideas when you see it...  Thanks about the labels. Once I got started I couldn't stop. I am sure it is going to confuse people. They are going to find something they like and try to order it at the bar..lol. CC


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks ccscastle...I have a pretty funky bar (all the drinks are going into very unique bottles) so your label ideas will make it WAY more fun! I don't want to really say what is in the bottle, but I figure if it's on the liquor table and it has an "instant death" label...people will figure out quickly that it needs a mixer [8)] This should be fun!


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

I should have thought of funky jars or removed the original labels, but I was thinking to fast to do it right, but I will remember that next year. ty Great Ghoul! CC


----------

